
Micro-optimizing Go Code - beliu
https://about.sourcegraph.com/go/gophercon-2018-micro-optimizing-go-code
======
jnordwick
Can you even get native asm out of golang or write it?

I was under the impression you could only get and write that Plan9 stuff that
still needs to be translated.

In high performance Java world it is pretty common to bust out jmh (Java
microbenchmarking harness) to see the actual assembly that hotspot produces in
its various passes. It is an amazing tool.

By far the most common way to optimize functions in Java at this level is to
run it through jmh and tinker with the Java code until hotspot produces what
you want it to. Does that work in Go too as well as it does in Java?

